# Fan Controller



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

Does any one know where i could get a spare fan controller knob..one of mine fell off.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't know the eqivilant but we have dick smith electronics or Tandy who have a good range of nobs and dials so I would put money on a good electronic shop, take your old knob in and compare the fit. I have bought a whole dial just to use the knob and it still worked out cheaper than replacing the part it went onto


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Radio shack ? your local mom n' pop PC shop ?




















thats assuming that you lost the button when it fell off. If you still have it, crazy glue it and you're back in business  j/k


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

try www.elexp.com hers a quick link to knobs http://www.elexp.com/hrd_2044.htm 

the first one looks like the right one for a fan controller


----------

